# Easton, we have a problem ?



## valex

Hi, 

what do you think...


On my Easton ea90 slx there is notchs made by the third gear.


Is it bad ? should I replace it or can I go with it like this without trouble ?

What is your opinon ?


----------



## Retro Grouch

It's not that bad and I'd put the cassette back on and keep riding. However, you may want to conider putting a light coat of grease on it first.


----------



## roadie01

The notches are a common thing on cassette free hubs. I agree that a light coat of grease on the freehub body is a good idea. When installing the cassette make sure the tooth pattern / inner cassette splines are in proper alignment. Also make sure when you reinstall the cassette that it is tightened to proper spec and there is no play. 

Do not over tighten the cassette the threads on the freehub will strip before the lock ring threads.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n

Are you using a DA cassette?


----------



## kneejerk

Shimano needs to come up with a better standard for their cassettes and bury this design. Otherwise aluminum freehub bodies are a regular replacement item.


----------



## valex

r_o_b_s_o_n said:


> Are you using a DA cassette?



Yes, 7800.


----------



## kneejerk

A titanium or steel freehub body is the fix!


----------



## Sablotny

Old post, but what-the-heck, just going through the same thing myself. You're either 1. Very fast 2. Live in the flatlands or 3. Have very tall gearing! (My notches are right in the middle - 15, 16, 17.) At 9,000 miles, I've got notches so deep I have to bash the cassette off with a mallet and file them down to get the cassette back on. 

I wouldn't say this is Shimano's fault. I like the low weight of the aluminum freehub, but they need to last longer. HED (I believe) uses a single steel spline insert to solve this problem. Easton, I luv ya but you need to copy that or come up with some other solution.


----------



## Italianrider76

My DT Swiss Tricons and my Shimano Ultegra WH-6600s have all had the same problem. It's a common thing with Shimano freehubs. Just keep riding.


----------



## wedge962005

Simple fix, use a SRAM Red Cassette. The solid mount makes all the difference.


----------



## CleavesF

wedge962005 said:


> Simple fix, use a SRAM Red Cassette. The solid mount makes all the difference.


that's not true. Red powerdome users have a similar problem believe it or not.


----------



## Skippy_S

Could you try that staple trick?


----------



## celeste boy

Yes, the aluminium freehubs certainly take a bashing. But it's all for the weight!

c b


----------



## outcast7

I had the same problem with my freehub body getting horrible notches with shimano cassettes. I've been thinking about changing freehub bodies and running these wheels with my campy bike.
Is there any reason why the campy freehub/spline design wouldn't have this same problem??


----------



## eekase

*Keep riding, but...*

You may want to purchase a new one so when the it goes so bad you can replace it, otherwise, you may have to, how was it put..... "BASH IT WITH A MALLET,"....nice.


----------



## Jeremyinlinepro

I had that problem with my aluminum hubs. I ordered the American Classic clip set for $10($15 now) and it fixed the issue and was happy with the result. You can order it directly from AC's website.


----------



## celeste boy

outcast7 said:


> I had the same problem with my freehub body getting horrible notches with shimano cassettes. I've been thinking about changing freehub bodies and running these wheels with my campy bike.
> Is there any reason why the campy freehub/spline design wouldn't have this same problem??


You will still get those annoying notches with the Campo freehub. The Easton freehub is aluminium and the cogs are steel or titanium- the softer one gives way. Not so much of a problem when the cogs are joined eg 21-23-25, hardly any wear at all.

c b


----------



## kneejerk

celeste boy said:


> You will still get those annoying notches with the Campo freehub. The Easton freehub is aluminium and the cogs are steel or titanium- the softer one gives way. Not so much of a problem when the cogs are joined eg 21-23-25, hardly any wear at all.
> 
> c b


Campy cassette design uses a deeper groove configuration that should avoid the notching much much better.


----------



## kneejerk

Jeremyinlinepro said:


> I had that problem with my aluminum hubs. I ordered the American Classic clip set for $10($15 now) and it fixed the issue and was happy with the result. You can order it directly from AC's website.


I haven't seen those anywhere, I wonder if they work on other cassettes? Say's Ultegra only on the PDF


----------



## outcast7

From their site "Note: Dura-Ace 7900 / Ultegra 6800 cassettes are not compatible with this product."
Huh? wondering if they meant to say ultegra 6700 or DA 7800...

As if that isn't confusing enough, product page says "The kit works with Shimano 10 speed cassettes only (105, Ultegra, Dura-Ace). "

and then the actual tech doc "Ultregra 10 speed clips - for Shimano Ultegra 10-speed cassettes only"
:confused5:


----------



## CleavesF

Easton Shimano hubs are only for DA7800.


----------

